# rocks in stool but no rocks in enclosure



## mr.tegu (Mar 5, 2009)

Has anybodys tegus had like gray sandy looking rocks the size of jelly beans in its stool. Two of these objects i have had to manually pull out of my tegus rectum, two more came out just fine. I have no rocks in the enclosure and the tegs never been around rocks so i am assuming these rock like objects are being made and formed in side the intestines, But from what? and why?


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

They could be urate plugs, but they are normally white. Solid plugs that need to be pulled out are a sign of not enough water. Give your Tegu a very warm (90 degree) long bath every day until he clears his system.


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks DaveDragon, So these gray looking rocks (plugs) are somewhat normal then in tegus? Dehydration causes these rocks (plugs)?


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> Thanks DaveDragon, So these gray looking rocks (plugs) are somewhat normal then in tegus? Dehydration causes these rocks (plugs)?


If it crumbles if you squeeze it, it's a urate plug. It should be white though. They normally pass urates but it will form plugs if they aren't hydrated enough. Check out the texture and post some pics if you're still not sure.


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 6, 2009)

ok i will post picture this afternoon my wife has the camera in her purse at work. These things do not crumble though. I have to use a hammer on my concrete patio to break them and see what the inside looks like. I even spoke with bobby on the phone about these things and he said the same thing your saying about the urate plugs being white/yellow in color, not gray. He also said that he has never heard of such a thing as gray rocks in stool. The first two were rough and sharpe looking. That was about a week and a half ago and those were the ones i had to help pass. My tegu had normal poops until yesterday when s/he passed two small ones in its water dish about the size of the tip of a pinky finger.


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd contact a good herp vet ASAP!


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh no, get him into the emergency vet! 

Did you have him outside at all? That day I brought my tegu out about a month ago he ate a rock...


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 6, 2009)

I have had it outside a few times but not around any rocks, just in the grass.


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh, I see. How is she doing now (did you decide whether or not he/she is male/female?) ?


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 6, 2009)

No i dont know for sure yet. I cant see spurs but i do think the cheecks look big for a girl. So im just waiting to see yet what s/he is.


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 6, 2009)

anyone, anyone,,well lets hope they turn to gold then,lol


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 6, 2009)

*Congratulations! You have sucessfully bred the rare rock tegu!*


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 7, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> *Congratulations! You have sucessfully bred the rare rock tegu!*


What temp do you incubate those "eggs"??? :mrgreen:


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 7, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> *Congratulations! You have sucessfully bred the rare rock tegu!*



Too funny!! :lol:


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 7, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> crimsonrazac said:
> 
> 
> > *Congratulations! You have sucessfully bred the rare rock tegu!*
> ...





Between 1870Ã?â??Ã?ÂºC and 1920Ã?â??Ã?ÂºC should be fine  Give them 45-372 days to hatch.






Theres a good picture of one of my incubators


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 7, 2009)

awesome picture


----------



## Schnab (Mar 8, 2009)

This is very strange. I'm curious to see the conclusion of the mystery rock. Unless it's some kind of kidney stone?


----------

